# need a best graphic card under rs 9000



## Abhjeet (May 10, 2012)

i want to play games on followind specs-
Mainboard :	Asus P5G41C-M LX
Processor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2933MHz
Physical Memory :2048MB (1 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
Hard Disk :	Seagate ST3500413AS ATA Device (500GB)
Monitor Type :	LG Electronics E2040 - 20 inches
Operating System :Windows 7 Home Premium Professional Media Center 6.01.7600 (32-bit)
smps :Corsair CX-430v2
I need to run all latest games like nfs the run,gta 4,sims3 etc at medium settings
i live in lucknow plz tell from where to buy in lucknow .


----------



## masterkd (May 10, 2012)

Budget??
monitor resolution??


----------



## Abhjeet (May 10, 2012)

my budget is rs 9000
my resolution is 1600x900


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2012)

Then get MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition @ 8.6K. The card is available in Online shops like Smcinternational.in.


----------



## Abhjeet (May 10, 2012)

cant i get this graphic card in lucknow


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 10, 2012)

Get a Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card Rs.7280
Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

Use the rest of the money to buy some RAM


----------

